# Solar panels for a van



## Jacky

Can someone give me some insight on what solar panels and leisure batteries might be suitable to be attached to a van to run a fridge , charge phones / laptop and maybe even run a TV for a couple hours a day ? I ideally want the batteries charged from solar panel and separate from alternator. Thanks in advance 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

Jacky said:


> Can someone give me some insight on what solar panels and leisure batteries might be suitable to be attached to a van to run a fridge , charge phones / laptop and maybe even run a TV for a couple hours a day ? I ideally want the batteries charged from solar panel and separate from alternator. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi Jacky, 
We're totally off-grid solar up here on the mountain, but I'm guessing there's someone here who may have some ideas for you. If not, might I suggest searching systems designed for pleasure boats? There are a lot of solar marine set-ups that are designed more rugged, for the elements and motion. Good luck!


----------



## Jacky

MountainGirl said:


> Hi Jacky,
> We're totally off-grid solar up here on the mountain, but I'm guessing there's someone here who may have some ideas for you. If not, might I suggest searching systems designed for pleasure boats? There are a lot of solar marine set-ups that are designed more rugged, for the elements and motion. Good luck!


That's awesome. Sounds like your living the dream. Good idea I never thought of that!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper

Check on the Expedition Forum. Lots of info and rigs being set up for off grid living.

https://expeditionportal.com/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Check on YouBoob for some of the bigger van dwellers channels.


----------



## Slippy

Jacky said:


> Can someone give me some insight on what solar panels and leisure batteries might be suitable to be attached to a van to run a fridge , charge phones / laptop and maybe even run a TV for a couple hours a day ? I ideally want the batteries charged from solar panel and separate from alternator. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Hey Jacky,

Can't help with the Solar Panels, I've been researching them for years and just cannot seem to justify the cost etc.

But on the Fridge, check out some of the LP Gas Refrigerators. Many RV's use them. Safe, Efficient and Economical.

https://www.propaneproducts.com/gas-refrigerators-25-1.html

Also a portable inverter generator might be a good option to fuel the other things that you need.

https://www.bestgenerator.org/inverter-generators/


----------



## Deebo

Ha, I asked a guy for a "cheap way" to use solar just to keep my chickens water from freezing.
He said the battery, panel, recirc pump,,etc would be 1000 US Dollars..
I will be putting warm water on the frozen chicky water till hell freezes over..


----------



## Maine-Marine

a fridge is not that hard on power... after it is cold it does not run 24/7.

a tv however sucks power


----------



## Elvis

Deebo said:


> Ha, I asked a guy for a "cheap way" to use solar just to keep my chickens water from freezing.
> He said the battery, panel, recirc pump,,etc would be 1000 US Dollars..
> I will be putting warm water on the frozen chicky water till hell freezes over..


Ok, I'm rounding off numbers here and adding system inefficiencies here for fast and dirty numbers. Also for this example figuring nights dropping into to about 15-20 and daytime highs running about 45 degrees with mostly sunny days. Using a 24v heater platform that you can set a 2 gallon water bucket on (designed to plug into a 120v outlet using a wall plug transformer like I use) I probably bought mine at Tractor Supply). $30 Plan to toss the 120v transformer and run the heater 24v direct DC. 
With more than 2 severely cloudy days in a row or super cold temps you'll need to add warm water with this sized power system.

The primary limit is your batteries. Not going into the details but you need a 24v battery bank to run the 24v heater without an inverter. This means two 80 amp/hr (or larger) deep cycle 12v batteries hooked in series for 2 days of cloudy weather. (Google "hook up batteries in series") (deep cycle batteries from AutoZone, WalMart, ect.). This will make the two 12v batteries put out the required 24v. $200

To properly charge the batteries you'll need enough solar panels. Since we'll be using a cheaper PMW (pulse width modulation) type charge controller the panel output voltage needs to be over 30v so panel selection is important. Fast searching around online I'm not seeing many solar panels in that exact voltage but by hooking 4 panels like this https://www.amazon.com/BougeRV-Mono...0?keywords=solar+panel&qid=1578538280&sr=8-10
and hooking 2 sets in series of two panel strings you'll end up close enough to the desired voltage and watts. $320

To avoid overcharging the batteries you'll need a 24v charge controller between the panels and the batteries like this. https://theinverterstore.com/produc...erm=4577816664322387&utm_content=All Products $60

Roughly $610 total for a very basic solar setup to keep the chicken water thawed most of the winter. Electric heat is expensive.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Inor

I hope you are not planning on keeping chickens and chicken water warm in the van?!? :glasses:

Assuming not, the technical aspects of the solar do not seem too difficult to overcome, but keeping the solar panels taped to the top of your van while travelling at highway speeds (100+ KPH in your scale) might be a challenge.

Beyond that, I suggest you look at @Slippy's advice for an LP fridge or better yet, ace the T.V. T.V. sucks anyway.


----------



## Slippy

Elvis said:


> Ok, I'm rounding off numbers here and adding system inefficiencies here for fast and dirty numbers. Also for this example figuring nights dropping into to about 15-20 and daytime highs running about 45 degrees with mostly sunny days. Using a 24v heater platform that you can set a 2 gallon water bucket on (designed to plug into a 120v outlet using a wall plug transformer like I use) I probably bought mine at Tractor Supply). $30 Plan to toss the 120v transformer and run the heater 24v direct DC.
> With more than 2 severely cloudy days in a row or super cold temps you'll need to add warm water with this sized power system.
> 
> The primary limit is your batteries. Not going into the details but you need a 24v battery bank to run the 24v heater without an inverter. This means two 80 amp/hr (or larger) deep cycle 12v batteries hooked in series for 2 days of cloudy weather. (Google "hook up batteries in series") (deep cycle batteries from AutoZone, WalMart, ect.). This will make the two 12v batteries put out the required 24v. $200
> 
> To properly charge the batteries you'll need enough solar panels. Since we'll be using a cheaper PMW (pulse width modulation) type charge controller the panel output voltage needs to be over 30v so panel selection is important. Fast searching around online I'm not seeing many solar panels in that exact voltage but by hooking 4 panels like this https://www.amazon.com/BougeRV-Mono...0?keywords=solar+panel&qid=1578538280&sr=8-10
> and hooking 2 sets in series of two panel strings you'll end up close enough to the desired voltage and watts. $320
> 
> To avoid overcharging the batteries you'll need a 24v charge controller between the panels and the batteries like this. https://theinverterstore.com/produc...erm=4577816664322387&utm_content=All Products $60
> 
> Roughly $610 total for a very basic solar setup to keep the chicken water thawed most of the winter. Electric heat is expensive.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


Elvis,

One day I may have to get you out to Slippy Lodge and help me set up some Solar Power Stuffs! AS well as pick your brain on a total homestead assessment! You got it going on Sir!

Slip


----------



## MountainGirl

Inor said:


> I hope you are not planning on keeping chickens and chicken water warm in the van?!? :glasses:
> 
> Assuming not, the technical aspects of the solar do not seem too difficult to overcome, but keeping the solar panels taped to the top of your van while travelling at highway speeds (100+ KPH in your scale) might be a challenge.
> 
> Beyond that, I suggest you look at @Slippy's advice for an LP fridge or better yet, ace the T.V. T.V. sucks anyway.


LOL Inor, methinks you've been partying with Hawg. It was Deebo that has the chickens, and Jacky can buy inexpensive flat mounts for the panels on the van roof. Thanks though for the great visual!!


----------



## Inor

MountainGirl said:


> LOL Inor, methinks you've been partying with Hawg. It was Deebo that has the chickens, and Jacky can buy inexpensive flat mounts for the panels on the van roof. Thanks though for the great visual!!


Jus' checkin'. You know me. Always on the lookout for the unexpected.


----------



## Denton

Does anyone remember the old gentleman who used to be on this site? He lived in Arizona, had just gone totally off-grid with solar, and then announced that he was dying and left the site?


----------



## MountainGirl

Inor said:


> Jus' checkin'. You know me. Always on the lookout for the unexpected.


oops, sorry if I knocked your pins over before you got them all set up. :vs_blush:


----------



## paulag1955

Whoa! Heating chicken water is way more expensive that electrifying some fence.


----------



## Marica

Jacky said:


> Can someone give me some insight on what solar panels and leisure batteries might be suitable to be attached to a van to run a fridge , charge phones / laptop and maybe even run a TV for a couple hours a day ? I ideally want the batteries charged from solar panel and separate from alternator. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Well-- since you asked... .

I am a big fan of Jackery products. Go to Jackery.com and check out their power banks, power stations and solar panels. All of their products are designed for outdoor-type use and would be perfect for van use. My second choice is RAVPower.com. They don't have quite the selection in terms of large capacity but they are awesome, too.

That said, and excuse me if you already know this, but you'll have to determine what you need in terms of power. For example, small electronics like phones and tablet use about 5-8watts/hour. How big is your fridge? Consider input/output voltage as well. A 5V solar panel will not charge will not charge a 12V power station.

Also, you're in the UK so there's that to consider.









That's the Jackery Solar Sega 60 on the floor. The 240W power station on the top and a smaller 160 on the left along with various power banks, etc.

EDIT: Can someone please tell me how to flip pics?


----------



## Marica

This is also a nice little solar charger/power bank. 25000mAh so pretty big. Very rugged. From RAVPower.

View attachment 102583


----------



## Slippy

Marica said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT: Can someone please tell me how to flip pics?


Hold tight while I ring you on the rotary dial white princess phone over there! :vs_laugh:

Just kidding! I'm pretty sure that's a prop to throw off anyone who might be spying on us...:vs_smile:

Anyway, if you are using a laptop, sometimes when you save your picture, select EDIT/CREATE on your Picture Saving App or program and adjust the picture just a tiny bit...move a border or something like that and it tends to "right" the picture after you post it on the forum. I have no idea why or how it does that because I am wearing my tinfoil hat as I type this...:vs_worry:


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> Hold tight while I ring you on the rotary dial white princess phone over there! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Just kidding! I'm pretty sure that's a prop to throw off anyone who might be spying on us...:vs_smile:
> 
> Anyway, if you are using a laptop, sometimes when you save your picture, select EDIT/CREATE on your Picture Saving App or program and adjust the picture just a tiny bit...move a border or something like that and it tends to "right" the picture after you post it on the forum. I have no idea why or how it does that because I am wearing my tinfoil hat as I type this...:vs_worry:
> 
> View attachment 102585


Slippy, that's exactly what I have to do when posting a pic from my phone... discovered it by accident lol.


----------



## paraquack

Can you give us some insight into the the model of frig or its power consumption? I have a small 12 volt DC /120 VAC frig/freezer that draws 4.8 amps of 12 volt DC, each and every hour that the motor runs to cool the the food. If you are in hot weather it will consume more power, expecially if it is set for freezer use. And when I have 120 VAC available, it only consumes 0.5 amps per hour.


----------



## Marica

Slippy said:


> Hold tight while I ring you on the rotary dial white princess phone over there! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Just kidding! I'm pretty sure that's a prop to throw off anyone who might be spying on us...:vs_smile:
> 
> Anyway, if you are using a laptop, sometimes when you save your picture, select EDIT/CREATE on your Picture Saving App or program and adjust the picture just a tiny bit...move a border or something like that and it tends to "right" the picture after you post it on the forum. I have no idea why or how it does that because I am wearing my tinfoil hat as I type this...:vs_worry:
> @Slippy. It only does it when I move a pic from my phone to the laptop. I'll play around with it. I thought there might be a way to do it on the forum.
> 
> And since you are wearing your tin foil hat... . Look for a new post in a little bit. You will laugh.


----------



## Deebo

Denton said:


> Does anyone remember the old gentleman who used to be on this site? He lived in Arizona, had just gone totally off-grid with solar, and then announced that he was dying and left the site?


i do. Najim or something


----------



## Jacky

Thanks for the info people!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Here's a couple YouToobers you might want to check in to:

https://www.youtube.com/user/errolprowse

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVsNMiYQkqwIq_gd0rTJF9g
Bob Wells also has solar info on occasion:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAj7O3LCDbkIR54hAn6Zz7A


----------



## Jacky

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here's a couple YouToobers you might want to check in to
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/errolprowse
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVsNMiYQkqwIq_gd0rTJF9g


Thanks boss

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy

Deebo said:


> Ha, I asked a guy for a "cheap way" to use solar just to keep my chickens water from freezing.
> He said the battery, panel, recirc pump,,etc would be 1000 US Dollars..
> I will be putting warm water on the frozen chicky water till hell freezes over..


I'd just use a light bulb. keeps my water spigot from freezing


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jacky said:


> Thanks boss
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I can tell you what I have. It's a Yeti 400 Gold zero (x2) and two solar panels. One will run my TV for about 4 hours. The other will run everything else all night. Built in power conditioners AC inverters etc.
https://www.goalzero.com/shop/kits/goal-zero-yeti-400-power-station-nomad-28-plus-solar-kit/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj6HD7s335gIVAYiGCh1j7AZvEAQYBCABEgJdY_D_BwE

Now if you want cheaper, get a marine battery and a couple Low cost panels from Harbor Freight along with a small inverter. I'd hook it into a switch you can turn on to charge from vehicle if you need to. Just keep the batteries isolated from each other (never on the same circuit)


----------



## Kauboy

@Jacky, A couple questions to start off...

1. Will you be using straight DC power for all devices, or will they all need to be running AC with an inverter, or a mix? (yes, you can get just about anything nowadays that uses DC, it's normally a bit more expensive however)
2. How many hours will you be using these things on your average day?
3. How much square footage do you have to mount panels to the van?

The first question is the most important, as it will set the pace for how much conversion needs to done, and how much math we get to play with. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl

Marica said:


> It only does it when I move a pic from my phone to the laptop. I'll play around with it. I thought there might be a way to do it on the forum.
> 
> ....


Hi Marica - dunno if there's a way to edit it on the forum... but on your Phone - open the pic in whatever 'Gallery' your phone defaults to, give it a tiny edit (just enough to trigger a 'change') and click Save. The new 'saved' pic will be the right way up and you can post it directly here from your phone, or over to your PC.

p.s...Be sure and upload the right one, lol. In my Gallery the original and saved are right next to each other, and the changes are so small sometimes I forget which one it is to click on, heh.


----------



## Jacky

Old SF Guy said:


> I can tell you what I have. It's a Yeti 400 Gold zero (x2) and two solar panels. One will run my TV for about 4 hours. The other will run everything else all night. Built in power conditioners AC inverters etc.
> https://www.goalzero.com/shop/kits/goal-zero-yeti-400-power-station-nomad-28-plus-solar-kit/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj6HD7s335gIVAYiGCh1j7AZvEAQYBCABEgJdY_D_BwE
> 
> Now if you want cheaper, get a marine battery and a couple Low cost panels from Harbor Freight along with a small inverter. I'd hook it into a switch you can turn on to charge from vehicle if you need to. Just keep the batteries isolated from each other (never on the same circuit)


Yeah I was worried I'd forget and drain the battery and leave me stuck somewhere I guess I could have it on when I'm driving and isolate as soon as I stop

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

@Jacky

Just wondering, this ain't the van we're talking about is it?


----------



## Jacky

Slippy said:


> @Jacky
> 
> Just wondering, this ain't the van we're talking about is it?
> 
> View attachment 102613


Hahaha afraid not, this is my baby!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Jacky said:


> Hahaha afraid not, this is my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Definintly not this then-






Seriously though-
Nice rig Jack do you use that van for a Expediting business?


----------



## Marica

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but whatever solar panels you get, you need to be sure that they are mounted at the proper angle with respect to the horizontal and the sun, which changes throughout the year and with your location.

LAT = your latitude in degrees

Summer: (LAT x 0.92) - 24.3
Winter: (LAT x 0.89) + 24
Spring/Fall: (LAT x 0.98) - 2.3

Dates on which to change

to Summer: April 18
to Fall: August 22
to Winter: October 5
to Spring: March 5


----------



## Slippy

Jacky said:


> Hahaha afraid not, this is my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


:tango_face_smile:

Very nice Jacky!

For camping/expedition I'd still go with an Inverter Generator with LP Gas to supplement various pcs of equipment.

Setting up Solar Panels, a Battery Bank and Inverter may not be the most efficient source of power in my opinion.

Good luck and keep an eye on that bozo who lives across the street, I think I see him peering out that upper level window.:vs_smile:


----------



## MountainGirl

Jacky said:


> Hahaha afraid not, this is my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Sweet!
Another idea to think about is rather than have your solar panels mounted on the roof, have them connect with a 20-30 foot cord/cable- so you can park in the shade and they can stretch out into the sun. And, you'll be able to set them at a better angle to the sun that way.


----------



## Crunch

Hi Jacky. paraquack and Kauboy's questions really need answering first, then we can run the numbers for an estimate of how many watts of panels you'll need and how many amp hours of battery capacity. If you already have the frig, TV, and laptop you want to run then there should be a tag/plate/sticker on them that lists the voltage and either the amperage or the wattage they consume.


----------



## Chiefster23

Jacky. I have a 1000 watt solar setup but it is in my home. Not mounted on a van. I’ve learned a lot building and experimenting with this system. My advice? Go with a small Honda inverter/generator. They come in 1000 watt and 2200 watt sizes. They are small, relatively light weight, quiet, and very fuel efficient. Trust me when I say that your roof mounted van system will cost plenty, be heavy (with batteries) and produce little power. Add in the fact that you have to park in the sun which turns your van into an oven, well, I figure the Honda would be a smarter bet. But that’s just my opinion. Just be aware that a 100 watt solar panel will very rarely produce 100 watts power so you are probably going to need more panels than you might anticipate.


----------



## Jacky

Chiefster23 said:


> Jacky. I have a 1000 watt solar setup but it is in my home. Not mounted on a van. I've learned a lot building and experimenting with this system. My advice? Go with a small Honda inverter/generator. They come in 1000 watt and 2200 watt sizes. They are small, relatively light weight, quiet, and very fuel efficient. Trust me when I say that your roof mounted van system will cost plenty, be heavy (with batteries) and produce little power. Add in the fact that you have to park in the sun which turns your van into an oven, well, I figure the Honda would be a smarter bet. But that's just my opinion. Just be aware that a 100 watt solar panel will very rarely produce 100 watts power so you are probably going to need more panels than you might anticipate.


Any experience with LPG generator's? Would be ideal for me as I work on a Lpg plant and get it at cost

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Jacky said:


> Any experience with LPG generator's? Would be ideal for me as I work on a Lpg plant and get it at cost
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I just got a 4400 Watt Dual Fuel LP Gas Genny and so far so good. I've only tested it a couple of times to run some things and get a feel for how the LP Gas does and so far so good. But it is not an inverter and its pretty heavy to be hauling around.

When I was shopping I ran across the Champion Dual Fuel Inverter Generator that by all accounts seemed to be a good product (if you believe the reviews)

https://www.championpowerequipment.com/product/100263-3400-watt-dual-fuel-inverter/


----------



## Chiefster23

Jacky said:


> Any experience with LPG generator's? Would be ideal for me as I work on a Lpg plant and get it at cost
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I converted my Honda EU2000 so that it can run on either gas or propane. There are kits available online and they are pretty easy to install. Just be aware that a 2000 watt generator will produce less that 2000 on propane. Propane produces less energy than gasoline. If I remember correctly mine is rated at 1600 or 1700 watts on propane.


----------



## Deebo

You guys rock. I have learned that SCREW SOLAR, and get the predator generator from Harbor Frieght, as it is just as good as the Honda.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deebo said:


> You guys rock. I have learned that SCREW SOLAR, and get the predator generator from Harbor Frieght, as it is just as good as the Honda.


A genny isn't the end-of-all-means you think it is. When the power goes out, how is the local gas station going to pump fuel into your gas can?

Besides, gennys make noise. Noise that will attract a lot of attention in the silence that is a power outage. Now you've got to_ protect _your genny.


----------



## Marica

> Besides, gennys make noise.


Post severe weather--
Day 1. Chain saws.

Day 2. Generators.

WRT solar vs. generators (& other alternatives) the key is redundancy, don't you think?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> .......WRT solar vs. generators (& other alternatives) the key is redundancy, don't you think?


Two is one, and one is none!


----------



## Deebo

Back Pack Hack said:


> A genny isn't the end-of-all-means you think it is. When the power goes out, how is the local gas station going to pump fuel into your gas can?
> 
> Besides, gennys make noise. Noise that will attract a lot of attention in the silence that is a power outage. Now you've got to_ protect _your genny.


I am talking about NOW.
In a bad situation, I would not be worried about fuel, because I will syphon gas from everywhere, and I will protect it with extreme firearms. My neighbor and I are thinking of gating our road.


----------



## Jacky

Deebo said:


> I am talking about NOW.
> In a bad situation, I would not be worried about fuel, because I will syphon gas from everywhere, and I will protect it with extreme firearms. My neighbor and I are thinking of gating our road.


I'm not necessarily making a bug out vehicle or anything. It's literally just for weekends away in the country side ect

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis

paraquack said:


> Can you give us some insight into the the model of frig or its power consumption? I have a small 12 volt DC /120 VAC frig/freezer that draws 4.8 amps of 12 volt DC, each and every hour that the motor runs to cool the the food. If you are in hot weather it will consume more power, expecially if it is set for freezer use. And when I have 120 VAC available, it only consumes 0.5 amps per hour.


4.8 amps X 12v = 57 watts when running
.5 amps X 120v = 60 watts when running

Looks like your fridge uses about the same power total power (watts) regardless of the voltage.


----------



## chuckklr98

"4.8 amps X 12v = 57 watts when running
.5 amps X 120v = 60 watts when running"

I'd go with at least 300 watt to 400 watt, with the panels in series. So it will still run it, keep up on a cloudy day, In sun it would charge it, and run it.


----------



## Elvis

I love solar but for powering a van I'd go with a generator. It sounds like a 1000 watt generator would cover your loads but if you get a 2000 watt size you can run a microwave, a hair dryer ect&#8230;
While expensive the Honda EU generators are generally considered to be the best. 
Propane kit for EU2200 https://www.amazon.com/Hutch-Mounta...+propane+conversion+kit&qid=1580659605&sr=8-3


----------



## Snake_doctor

with the right set up you can run those appliances on just solar and batteries, dont forget that your van has a built in generator, it's called the alternator. the van life people seem to only use generators to run AC.


----------



## Bixon

following


----------

